# TUG ID on emails



## csxjohn (Jan 18, 2016)

I got an email that seemed vague to me referencing a unit I have "for sale."

The first thing I did was reply asking how we know each other.  I said "Hi XXXX, do we know each other?  I'd just like to know where you got my email address before I give out any info."

His reply was "You replied to a wish add I placed on Tug2."

I was able to put it all together.  A couple weeks ago I sent a message through TUG in response to an ad he had up.

My problem is the email came directly from him and his email ,not from a TUG relay.  There was nothing indicating this was in response to a message sent to him through TUG.

When we send emails to others here on the forum, the email indicates it's from a bbs user.

In responding to market place ads this is not the case.  I don't know if there's an easy way to do this for the market place or not.  I'm sure my message to him indicated it was from TUG but his message to me did not.

I didn't want to sound too negative because he got my email from somewhere but there is a lot of spam out there so I needed to question it.  I'm on vaca right now and some time has passed since I sent him the message so it seemed like it was out of the blue.

Any suggestions.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 18, 2016)

if you send a message to someone thru an ad in the marketplace, you provide them with your email...you have to fill out your name/email/etc when you type the message to them.

this is the same functionality with regular classified ads as well.

replies will come directly from the people you contacted, replies do not go thru the TUG marketplace system...in fact there isnt really any way to do this as a huge % of people who contact members thru their ads are not TUG members themselves.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2016)

When you respond to a TUG Ad, that person gets the message in his/her personal email, and they almost always respond from their personal email.  

This is a good thing, because if we forced people to respond through TUG, many times it would never happen, because people don't log onto the Marketplace to check their Ads and messages, so they would never see your inquiry.  

When I get an email like that I just respond:  "Thanks for your response!  Please refresh my memory - which resort and date are we talking about?"


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 18, 2016)

After thinking about this today I see that it works the way the forums messages work and it's the way it should be.

My problem was that I did not have a way to trace what I sent out and could not find this person's name anywhere.  Once he told me I responded to one of his ads I was able to hunt the ad down because another TUG member had pm'd me about his ad.

I'm thinking he started a new email rather than replying to the message I sent him.

Does this make sense?  To me it explains why TUG was nowhere in the email.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2016)

> I'm thinking he started a new email rather than replying to the message I sent him.



That's how it works:

The person that responded to your inquiry, received an email from TUG with your inquiry, opened it, and clicked REPLY.  That created a personal email, directly from him.  It does not go back through TUG.

Therefore, the only Info. in the email, would be what he choose to write.

An easy solution might be to create a file on your computer with the inquiries that you send out, so you can look it up later.  

But it's far easier to just respond:  ""Thanks for your response! Please refresh my memory - which resort and date are we talking about?""


----------

